# dead bees in front of my hive



## moonlightfarm (Feb 16, 2016)

I live in N Ga and it was a warm and windy day, so I walked over to check on my bee hives (we have 2).. my hive has dead or sluggish bees in front and all around the perimeter close. a few under it are white. I have not looked at them for almost 2 weeks and we had lots of rain during that time, so I am wondering if the white ones have just been wet for a while laying on the ground or if there is something else going on... there were a few sluggish bees on the landing but most were on the ground looking alive but barely moving. since it was around 65 degrees, I lifted the top and I could see LOTS of bees under the cover (through the opening I didn't lift it) but they appeared to be huddled together and also moving very slow. what should I do? the hive next to it seems fine with bees flying in and out...


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

You might want to check this link out and send in a sample.

https://www.zombeewatch.org/


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Or go to the sticky post above and see how to send a sample to the bee lab in Maryland to find out what your tax dollars are paying for.

 Al


----------



## moonlightfarm (Feb 16, 2016)

I have many more dead and sluggish bees today. It was warm today, so I opened up... Bees and honey in top box, bees un the lower box, the frames have the arch with what looks like it had been brood, a few had white bodies hanging out of them..i didn't pull out all the frames and didn't look for the queen today, it was windy and the bees from the hive beside started coming over. I read about using essential oils so I soaked some cotton balls un tea tree oil and put in the bottom if the box and made a patty with tea tree oil coconut oil and honey.. At this point I don't think I can harm them


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Those white things were probably chill brood or dead larva stage honey bees.

 Al


----------



## moonlightfarm (Feb 16, 2016)

What should I do now?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

If nothing is flowering feed the bees and let them clean the hives out.

 Al


----------



## moonlightfarm (Feb 16, 2016)

I did put sugar water out the first day I saw all of the dead bees, I thought they might be starving... after opening I realized it wasnt that... what will happen if there is no brood... and I didn't look for the queen, I had the hive open a while to clean out the bottom screen and look at a few frames in both boxes, they were stuck together pretty good so it took me a while and I didn't want to cause any more problems by having the hive open too long. I watched a few documentaries on tv and one was talking about a vsh queen that supposedly had built up a resistance to trachea and verroa ... what have you heard about this, and is it too early to replace a queen? the weather has been crazy all winter long, freezing spells and then warm spells like this past week, but freezing by the end of this week again...we had two hives last year, lost both, one absconded the other had too much honey and no place for brood, I was told we fed too much sugar water... we go to a bee keepers meeting about 25 mins away from our farm and they had much drier weather than we did and kept saying in the meeting to keep the sugar water out... we have a lot of undeveloped land that must have had enough for them... in any case, I ordered my bees through the bee keepers group and my husband bought his from a man that raises and sells local and belongs to the beekeepers group. His hive is very strong with darker colored bees... mine is the one suffering... I hate to loose anything I am raising especially if it is caused by me... we treated both hives the same...I seem to be rambling... thanks for your advice...


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Keep the syrup on them 1:1 ratio now till things start blooming, usually the bees will stop taking the syrup in the spring on their own. 
If it is a warm sunny day above 45F little to no wind the bees should be fine being open for an inspection.

Their are all different breeds and hybrids that are supposed to be resistance to an number of things, the VHS is just one of them.

I would not replace a queen until she is at the end of her second year and even then if she still doing well in the fall I will let her go on doing her thing.

You could always raise a queen from your hubbies bees if you like his stock better.
It can be as easy as you want it to be.

 Al


----------



## moonlightfarm (Feb 16, 2016)

Ok. Thanks so much. It is supposed to be cold and rainy for the next several days, hopefully I can get back in there next week!!


----------

